# Bacon Bacon!!



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It never ceases to amaze me at how good bacon is! We were in the mood for breakfast for dinner today. So we got to making some homemade potatoes and hash,grits,eggs, a little smokes sausage,biscuits and BACON.. She tossed the bacon in the skillet and oh what a smell. She usually takes about 6-8 slices at the end and then covers them with brown sugar while they are cooking. They get all carmelized and awesome!! Aneone that hasn't cooked bacon in brown sugar should go try it right now!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

You had me at Bacon, BK. I'll be trying that tomorrow.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

put bacon on my grocery list for tomorrow..damn you BK


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smoked a boston butt and added plenty of brown sugar. Mothers Day gift for Mrs. Slippy!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Smoked a boston butt and added plenty of brown sugar. Mothers Day gift for Mrs. Slippy!


Yeah Man! We smoke our own too. Many meals from one shoulder, hind, etc.
Still trying to make good bacon. (!) Last 2 we killed, cured, smoked, (according to directions/recipes), still not like store bought bacon. Are we expecting too much? Does the store bought bacon have something we don't?? Haven't tried brown sugar, tho I think it's in the cure we buy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Yeah Man! We smoke our own too. Many meals from one shoulder, hind, etc.
> Still trying to make good bacon. (!) Last 2 we killed, cured, smoked, (according to directions/recipes), still not like store bought bacon. Are we expecting too much? Does the store bought bacon have something we don't?? Haven't tried brown sugar, tho I think it's in the cure we buy.


What do you use for cure BagLady?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Inor - guess what we are having for supper tomorrow?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

We take and cut up bacon, smoked sausage, taters onions, garlic, and Kimchee and make a stew/soup out of it. Add a spoonful of sticky rice and yummie.

We have about 100 pepper plants so we can make our own kimchee and save a bit this fall RPD/Old SF kimchee is nookmam without the fish heads


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Never add bacon from a shop...its full of crap you don't need in your body.

Make your own. Go to a good butcher, get some pork belly (for streaky US bacon) or loin (for meaty British/Irish bacon). 5% salt for the weight of the meat + 5% muscavado/brown sugar for the weight of the meat + any herbs and spices you want to add (I usually add a bay leaf, pepper corns, mace, and chili flakes). 

Rub the dry ingredients together so they are not clumpy. Jab the meat through with a skewer, and then rub the salt/sugar mix into the meat and over it. Place into an airtight container, turn over once a day. There will be loads of liquid, by the end of week 1, it will be a lot smaller (2lb starting joint becomes around 1lb-1.5lb through the moisture extraction process). Make sure to turn it over once a day, so it changes which side it rests on. 

After a week, slice thinly and enjoy (if you have a meat slicer, set it to be wafer thin for best results, can be treated like parma ham). Can be eaten raw or cooked, and is delicious either way.

FYI, never add pink salt - it is a banned substance in the UK, I tried importing some and had a lovely visit from customs. lol. I asked why it was banned, and was told (and I quote), small amounts present a risk for liver and spleen damage, and amounts used in preservation of meat represents a serious health risk. The UK Food Standards Agency (UK equivalent of the FDA) has banned the substance, and it is soon to be banned across Europe for its health risks.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Why do I feel like this was more an Inor mating call than a cry out for how good bacon is?


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

nephilim said:


> Never add bacon from a shop...its full of crap you don't need in your body.
> 
> Make your own. Go to a good butcher, get some pork belly (for streaky US bacon) or loin (for meaty British/Irish bacon). 5% salt for the weight of the meat + 5% muscavado/brown sugar for the weight of the meat + any herbs and spices you want to add (I usually add a bay leaf, pepper corns, mace, and chili flakes).
> 
> ...


Two questions, what kind of salt do you use? Do you drain the liquid as it accumulates?


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I use kosher salt...table salt will work just fine, but it permeates the meat too much and gives a very salty taste. 

The liquid I leave, as it gives you something to rub over the pork again, and draw more liquid out.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> It never ceases to amaze me at how good bacon is! We were in the mood for breakfast for dinner today. So we got to making some homemade potatoes and hash,grits,eggs, a little smokes sausage,biscuits and BACON.. She tossed the bacon in the skillet and oh what a smell. She usually takes about 6-8 slices at the end and then covers them with brown sugar while they are cooking. They get all carmelized and awesome!! Aneone that hasn't cooked bacon in brown sugar should go try it right now!!


one thing to keep in mind is that if you eat to much bacon your sure to get a soft belly and tons of belly fat which will cause expensive health issues in years to come! Also if you get to chubby you cant be in great shape to take the perfect selfie which isn't that more important?






Hot Selfie > Bacon fat! ...think about it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The above post makes no sense^^^^^


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> one thing to keep in mind is that if you eat to much bacon your sure to get a soft belly and tons of belly fat which will cause expensive health issues in years to come! Also if you get to chubby you cant be in great shape to take the perfect selfie which isn't that more important?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm doin ok.. I am 5'11" 210 and have a 32in waist. And I have bacon a few times a week. As long as you work out, you can indulge.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I think I'm doin ok.. I am 5'11" 210 and have a 32in waist. And I have bacon a few times a week. As long as you work out, you can indulge.


...you know what's better than Bacon?

*CARROTS!*


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Lance - you just don't get it.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried the brown sugar yet? Just for a little info. When the bacon is about half way done, put it on and press it into it and let it finish cookin till it carmalizes..


Anyone that thinks a carrot is better than bacon should be smacked int he head with a hammer and tossed into the gulf stream!!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Has anyone tried the brown sugar yet? Just for a little info. When the bacon is about half way done, put it on and press it into it and let it finish cookin till it carmalizes..
> 
> Anyone that thinks a carrot is better than bacon should be smacked int he head with a hammer and tossed into the gulf stream!!


oh suggestion of the thought police? So your a socialist, and a communist while practicing Muslim law? WOW! that's kinda shocking there!

But carrots can be juiced or served by themselves or with a wonderful dip they taste yummy and they are good for your health the health benefits are vast! How about you get healthy then you won't have to beg like rat for Obamacare when you get sick!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> oh suggestion of the thought police? So your a socialist, and a communist while practicing Muslim law? WOW! that's kinda shocking there!
> 
> But carrots can be juiced or served by themselves or with a wonderful dip they taste yummy and they are good for your health the health benefits are vast! How about you get healthy then you won't have to beg like rat for Obamacare when you get sick!


Dude, you take me way too ****ing seriously... People can have all the carrots they want and love them just as much as their little heart desire.. I don't care!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

lancestar2 said:


> oh suggestion of the thought police? So your a socialist, and a communist while practicing Muslim law? WOW! that's kinda shocking there!
> 
> But carrots can be juiced or served by themselves or with a wonderful dip they taste yummy and they are good for your health the health benefits are vast! How about you get healthy then you won't have to beg like rat for Obamacare when you get sick!


Once again, no sense^^^^^


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Think someone forgot his meds this morning.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Think someone forgot his meds this morning.


What are you imply inor? I don't take any medication I am as healthy as an ox! ...You see I enjoy may carrots very often... I think that Bacon fat might be affecting your judgement... you see fatty, salty, and sugary foods are addictive substances and most people are addictid to them... I think you should consider a detox or a rehab if your addiction is very extreme to this "bacon"


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Are may carrots different from June carrots?


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Are may carrots different from June carrots?


I would suggest for you Inor... ORGANIC Carrots! I feel you have enough toxic chemicals in your body... Of course best to check your local farmers market for the best deal!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

You can stick the carrots up your ass as far as I'm concerned! Or have your boyfriend do it...


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> You can stick the carrots up your ass as far as I'm concerned! Or have your boyfriend do it...


You can shove your cooked ham up your ass too. (not sure you brought up the topic of shoving things up asses but jesus christ!) ::saber::


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

OK, sounds like we have a little difference of opinion. I see that you feel very strongly about carrots, Lancestar2. That's cool, because the French make a lot of foods - bread, pate', dips, soups, etc. from carrots, for those on restricted diets. Very tasty, too. But there is nothing - no thing - on Earth like Bacon. A BLT is just not the same with carrots instead of bacon. Calico beans are not the same without bacon. A bacon cheese burger is not the same without bacon. There is no substitute for pig bacon. Although, I find turkey bacon isn't bad. But it's not pig bacon. 

BK, if you start to have cholesterol problems, just eat more oatmeal. It works great.

The brain needs a certain amount of cholesterol to stay healthy. Truth. That's another reason to love bacon. But if you want to eat carrots, I say go for it! It's mostly a free country.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

For an atheist you sure use Jesus and God a lot.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> For an atheist you sure use Jesus and God a lot.


Atheist is a umbrella term. my individual beliefs vary. I read a good book about a train that with positive thinking he was able to achieve success! Does not mean I think there is a talking train saying "I think I can" over and over and over... LMAO you get my point right? Religon is nothing but a good story (IMO) to help shape one's morality... saddly today people are getting it so completely wrong it's a JOKE!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you Mrs Inor. I think we've left the bacon behind (no pun intended) for now.

Lancestar, if you don't believe in Jesus, or God, why would you invoke Their names? Just curious. Maybe you could throw a few "Buddahs" and "Rhas" and "Allahs" out there, too. Just for balance. You know. A "Great Spiri!" instead of "Great Scott!" or "Windigo take you!"s would be good too, I suppose. I believe in equal opportunity...


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

longrider said:


> Thank you Mrs Inor. I think we've left the bacon behind (no pun intended) for now.
> 
> Lancestar, if you don't believe in Jesus, or God, why would you invoke Their names? Just curious. Maybe you could throw a few "Buddahs" and "Rhas" and "Allahs" out there, too. Just for balance. You know. A "Great Spiri!" instead of "Great Scott!" or "Windigo take you!"s would be good too, I suppose. I believe in equal opportunity...


LOL are you requesting I have more equality in my religious references as to include other religious gods! :shock: ...What in the world, The mindset of some people here leaves me wondering if some of ya are just messing with me haha


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

longrider said:


> Thank you Mrs Inor. I think we've left the bacon behind (no pun intended) for now.


Bacon was never the problem. It was the Goddamn carrots.

What kind of a sick deranged individual do you have to be to even think about carrots when you are in the middle of a discussion on bacon? He really needs to find a new head shrinker, because whatever he's are doing now ain't workin'.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Inor said:


> Bacon was never the problem. It was the Goddamn carrots.
> 
> What kind of a sick deranged individual do you have to be to even think about carrots when you are in the middle of a discussion on bacon? He really needs to find a new head shrinker, because whatever he's are doing now ain't workin'.


Mrs Inor have you signed in under Inor? oh lordy sombody is being very naughty today!

Carrots greatly improve your healthy so I suggest you eat them or you might end up in a Obamacare center! HAH! so YEA!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Lance - read carefully.
I am Mrs Inor.
Inor is my husband.

Clear?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Smoked a boston butt and added plenty of brown sugar...


I tried this once, but couldn't keep the damn thing lit.

But seriously folks, here's how to can bacon...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Lance - read carefully.
> I am Mrs Inor.
> Inor is my husband.
> 
> Clear?


It is easy to keep us straight. She is the nice one. I am the prick.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Prepadoodle. I watched that last fall, purchased the bacon and then the next day winter arrived. I have to pressure can outside or in the garage. Time to buy more bacon and try it again. Darn


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

nice? more like complete bitch... but hey maybe following directions and being respectful of others are considered nice where your from.. haha oh wait your from Minnesota so up they label everything "NICE" there hahahah


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

lance,
Stop being a cocksucker. 
On second thought, that's probably not going to happen.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> lance,
> Stop being a cocksucker.
> On second thought, that's probably not going to happen.


Is there something in the water? All of the guys that are half a sandwich shy of a picnic seem to have gone off the deep end in the last week.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

How can there be so much hate in a thread named Bacon? WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TO? I blame Obama!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Mish - not hate - humor.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mish said:


> How can there be some much hate in a thread named Bacon? WHAT IS THIS WORLD COMING TO? I blame Obama!


And that porker Willard Scott.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Oops..


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Inor said:


> Is there something in the water? All of the guys that are half a sandwich shy of a picnic seem to have gone off the deep end in the last week.


...yea it all started when Mrs Inor signed in  ...also a sandwich shy of a picnic? With the whole age of diets I think that's more of a complement than you intended it to be..

Oh and I don't eat wheat or flour so it's kinda like you get me haha


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> ...yea it all started when Mrs Inor signed in  ...also a sandwich shy of a picnic? With the whole age of diets I think that's more of a complement than you intended it to be..
> 
> Oh and I don't eat wheat or flour so it's kinda like you get me haha


I would guess you might weigh what? 125lbs? What do you eat?? What is your major source of protein? I have a guess!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> What is your major source of protein? I have a guess!


****Soy?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Mish - never heard it called that before.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

edamame??


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I would guess you might weigh what? 125lbs? What do you eat?? What is your major source of protein? I have a guess!


I eat fruits, veggies, rice, eggs, dairy, and rarely meat. I currently am closer to 250 I didn't always eat like this but I have switched to improve my diet and overall health. Wheat/flour diet is bad for you and it rots your teeth many non wheat/flour diet tribes don't have cavities because there diet does not contain these foods (though sprouted grains are much better the way they make them during the era of jesus)

Like I said im a college student so eggs are the cheapest protein source. I don't have much of a taste for meat anymore but from time to time its nice. Also zero coffee, zero soda/pop and zero fruit drinks that's all nothing but garbage! The american diet is so toxic it's no wonder our healthcare costs are so dam high!

EDIT NO soy is also bad for you!!! so is corn because 90% of all american soy and corn is GMO which has a higher rate of causing cancer it's not a good food to be eating very often!! ...Ideally as long as you make it yourself and it contains 2/3 veggies and fruits it's pretty good provided there is extremely little to no added sugars too! haha (and again no wheat, corn, soy, and white rice but im still working on giving that one up!)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not sure where, but this thread made a left turn somewhere!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Is there something in the water? All of the guys that are half a sandwich shy of a picnic seem to have gone off the deep end in the last week.


I think the crazy chip implant in each of them was scheduled to go off. Nutso crazies...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe the pharmaceutical company discontinued some pills.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My, what a wonderfull thread. I am gonna sit right here, and eat this brisket, becouse its the closest I have to bacon.







I didnt cook it, and its enough to last me a week, BUT I EAT MEAT.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

mrsinor said:


> mish - never heard it called that before.


lol..


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I'm not sure where, but this thread made a left turn somewhere!


agree'ed ...it was right after the sign saying LEFT TURN TOWARDS BACON! ...that's where it went wrong! :lol:


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Dang, I tried to catch up with this thread but now I am so confused Bacon, carrots, bacon, carrots! I most definitely pick BACON! Anybody who would pick carrots over bacon is definitely not playing with a full deck and also should be watched closely, possible muslim infiltrator! Yep, that's profiling but seeing how I'm already a racist I really don't give a crap! Carrots over bacon- that is un-American!!!!


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> Dang, I tried to catch up with this thread but now I am so confused Bacon, carrots, bacon, carrots! I most definitely pick BACON! Anybody who would pick carrots over bacon is definitely not playing with a full deck and also should be watched closely, possible muslim infiltrator! Yep, that's profiling but seeing how I'm already a racist I really don't give a crap! Carrots over bacon- that is un-American!!!!


well obviously the carrots and bacon are raw at the store so selecting carrots to bring into your home instead of raw bacon is a no brainier. Plus carrots are healthier for you! You can juice them into a lovely yummy drink that tastes wonderful!!! Bacon is good but healthy is better. Eat to live, don't live to eat!

Don't worry I will convert many of you to the Carrot Army in time *MUHAHAHHAHHA!* ::redsnipe::


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I would rather live to eat!! I want to enjoy what I eat. Not just tolerate it...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That photo reminds me of a funny story...

When Mrs Inor and I bought the house we are living in now, the realtor we bought it from was the mother of a friend of mine. She was always crazy as a seven year itch, but was a really nice lady. Anyway, she was always into the latest fad health food diet. 

When we closed on the house, the realtor brought us a home cooked meal since we were moving all of our stuff and did not have time to cook. (Like I said, she was a really nice lady, just goofy as hell.) Anyway, she brought us this nice roast (I think it was pork, but do not quote me on that), potatoes, and some vegetable. Anyway, this in the early 90's and the fad diet at the time was called "macrobiotic". It basically meant that everything was boiled (even the meat) with some kind of weird root. The root turned all of the food a really awful electric orange color!

Needless to say, we thanked her profusely and as soon as she left, we put the macrobiotic sludge in the garbage and went to Burger King.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I would rather live to eat!! I want to enjoy what I eat. Not just tolerate it...


Well once my body adjusted to the food I was putting inside my energy and feeling of energy, happiness, and health greatly improved. Sure it's ok to splurge every once in a while but to often my health suffers and I loose that great healthy feeling..

Also Inor if you ever go to BK often no doubt a good carrot juice clense would have you feeling 1000% better within 2 weeks even less! You should at least give it a try some day  you might live longer to annoy the crap out of us here haha... That or you could ensure the hardship to only rediscover your love for that silly pork product covered in lard and fat! haha


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

This is what I call a no-brainer!!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I stir my bloody mary with a piece of bacon. That way, I get at least one vegatable serving in that day.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is an article about a woman who tried a juice diet.

A juice cleanse sounded like a great way to start 2014. It wasn't. - TwinCities.com

Not for me ever.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hummmmmmmmmmm Bacon, save that grease for the top of biscuits while they cook!!
I'm going to try the brown sugar thing!! Dayum dose that sound good - Now see what you have done?


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Here is an article about a woman who tried a juice diet.
> 
> A juice cleanse sounded like a great way to start 2014. It wasn't. - TwinCities.com
> 
> Not for me ever.


"My headache lingered until I drank a cup of coffee in the afternoon."

*She was obviously going through caffeine withdraws* for many people caffeine can be just as addictive as Nicotine. Plus the artical said they did consume alcohol within the week prior to starting. A juicing diet is a great way to jump start a weight loss program such as in the documentary they quoted in that story. If your already at a normal weight or slightly overweight then simply adding 2 16oz glasses of fresh juice will do wonders! It's about adding good stuff into your diet mainly. The jucing detox can be helpful to detoxify but not when your addicted to caffeine! Plus notice the side effects of caffeine withdraws below

Top 10 Caffeine Withdrawal Symptoms + Remedies


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Bacon!

By the way, Lancestar, we know you are here to pick little fights and get responses. But you can't be that bored! You're a college man! I think you may be "doing" college all wrong. Your writing skills should be way more advanced. You should be much less focused on Mrs I. and other non-gaming internet communities. And your time should be all used up socializing/studying/gaming/sleeping/eating. You revel in giving other people life advice. Try living a little before you write your book! As they say 'round here,"Geaux play!". I don't know how much prepping a young man in college can do. Maybe make a nice BOB. (I collected coins.) But try not to waste too much of your early 20's! You only get them once! You can prep like a maniac when you have your own little family depending on you. And you can obsess about cholesterol in your 30s and your 40s and 50s and 60s and 70s and 80s..... It will happen before you know it.

All I am saying is before graduation none of my college friends, nor myself, had a minute to waste posting about the many merits of carrots to message boards.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good post Casie,
I have no idea what college kids do now a days but it damn sure ain't what I did when I went to school.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Reptilicus said:


> View attachment 5348
> View attachment 5349
> This is what I call a no-brainer!!!


My mother came up with a great way to get me to eat more carrots and other vegies.
View attachment 5357

View attachment 5358

View attachment 5359

View attachment 5360

Mmmm, mmmm good.
View attachment 5361

These were a little too chewy.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

paraquack said:


> My mother came up with a great way to get me to eat more carrots and other vegies.
> View attachment 5357
> 
> View attachment 5358
> ...


...looks pretty disgusting. That's a lot of fat. At this rate in 5 years I might be the only one left here!  ...hmmm Might have to make some changes you know like giving suggestions on stockpiling bath sheets for the Muslim invasi-... meant bath sheets for beds! YEA! bath sheets for beds! no secret addenda from this atheists

*cough cough*


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm going to try some of those paraquack. Maybe I can get Inor to eat more vegggies. I just found a recipe for bacon wrapped kielbasa that I will try soon.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I figure I'm going to keep about 20 pounds of bacon around, just in case the Zombies turn out to be Muslim. I can wrap myself in the bacon for protection.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Save your bacon fat too. Heat it up so its liquid again and load up squirt guns.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> What do you use for cure BagLady?


We buy the Mortons Sugar Cure. It's a 5 or 7 lb. bag. What do you use?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

BeachKowboy. I tried the brown sugar on the bacon the next day. It was OK. I think it takes away from the bacon flavor too much tho.


----------



## traditionalist (Apr 30, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> ...looks pretty disgusting. That's a lot of fat. At this rate in 5 years I might be the only one left here!  ...hmmm Might have to make some changes you know like giving suggestions on stockpiling bath sheets for the Muslim invasi-... meant bath sheets for beds! YEA! bath sheets for beds! no secret addenda from this atheists
> 
> *cough cough*


I read this and I've found out that your a complete utter dick to ingor and his wife. And with bacon I eat it and let me tell you somthing. I'm the strongest most fit kid in the 10th grade at my highschool. I eat anything I feel like. I don't like carrots one bit. I'd prefer a nice orange any day. What you don't get is that everything is okay for you as long as you eat it modestly and in normal proportions. Lance you came in asking to fight. Why the hell would you bring up carrots in a bacon thread? Also if your in college and have this much time go study. I'm in 10th grade like I said before and I study as much as I can, and put 110% effort into everything. Also, carrots to a point aren't good for you, and are grown with hormones in the plants soil (the ones at the supermarket). Lance the only thing I can say to you is stop being a prick and grow up.


----------



## traditionalist (Apr 30, 2014)

*inor*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

traditionalist said:


> I read this and I've found out that your a complete utter dick to ingor and his wife. And with bacon I eat it and let me tell you somthing. I'm the strongest most fit kid in the 10th grade at my highschool. I eat anything I feel like. I don't like carrots one bit. I'd prefer a nice orange any day. What you don't get is that everything is okay for you as long as you eat it modestly and in normal proportions. Lance you came in asking to fight. Why the hell would you bring up carrots in a bacon thread? Also if your in college and have this much time go study. I'm in 10th grade like I said before and I study as much as I can, and put 110% effort into everything. Also, carrots to a point aren't good for you, and are grown with hormones in the plants soil (the ones at the supermarket). Lance the only thing I can say to you is stop being a prick and grow up.


Well said, I like this kid! Welcome Traditionalist!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

traditionalist said:


> *inor*


What did I do now?!?! I thought I was behaving myself pretty well for the last couple days...


----------



## traditionalist (Apr 30, 2014)

Inor said:


> What did I do now?!?! I thought I was behaving myself pretty well for the last couple days...


Nothing, just spelled your name wrong and said that to fix it


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Well said, I like this kid! Welcome Traditionalist!


Like Slippy said, Hello from Minnesota, Traditionalist!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> We buy the Mortons Sugar Cure. It's a 5 or 7 lb. bag. What do you use?


Try this:

Maple Ham & Bacon Cure, 2 Lbs.

These guys are a bit spendy, but they have never let me down on any of their products. Although, their kielbasa mix does require more garlic. We add about 2 tablespoons of garlic powder per 15 pounds of meat to their kielbasa mix.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

What's better than Bacon (but not as good as carrots obviously!) 
Pork Rinds!! 
Crispy bacon is a SIN id say! 
but when you need that crunch Pork Rinds is the way to go!









I'm sure everyone will suddenly disagree with me :roll:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> RPD/Old SF kimchee is nookmam without the fish heads


I've never been to Korea. I thought kimchee was a fermented cabbage deal that was buried in the ground for a year or so to ferment?
Was I told wrong? I was just going on what I had heard.
Nouc mam is a fish sauce used in cooking and to put over rice. Since i was in the hinterlands I can tell you how the uneducated, rural, Vietnamese villagers made it. I can't tell the propper way, just the way they did it.
After eating the good parts of the fish, the heads were laid out to ripen in the sun for a few days. Ummm, yummy already! Then the heads were boiled down in a large pot over a wood fire, and the scummy crap that rose to the top was skimmed off and discarded. Nouc mam could be smelled cooking miles away. Very disgusting. But hey, Mamasans that chew beetlenut and smoke spliffs aren't too strict on food preparation.
After a good part of a day of cooking the sauce was ready. And since there was no refrigeration, this process was repeated by someone every day. 
Very disgusting stuff.

Now about BACON! You know, to get quality bacon and other pork products the male hogs need to be castrated. One of the best things about hog castration time was introduced to me by an old black Georgia farmer. Fried hog nuts. Man, they are good!! You bread and deep fat fry them. Taste kinda like liver. Best eaten out of a brown paper bag such as you get at the liquor store to wrap around your half pint.
Ummm, good!! :-D


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry, I don't think I'm that hungry yet. You can have my share for the year. Oh! you're welcome.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm as serious as a heart attack about how good deep fried hog nuts are.:-D

I'll bet Kowboy has had them. I mean he was from Okeechobee. And that's just up the road from the real boonies, Indiantown.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Eat both!


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Now I want some pickled trotters! Great! Where am I going to find those this time of night!? LOL


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Squirrel bait,
Do you know what those trotters have been stomping around in? I like pork as much as anyone but their feet are near the bottom of my menu. There are a lot of things I would eat before that.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm as serious as a heart attack about how good deep fried hog nuts are.:-D
> 
> I'll bet Kowboy has had them. I mean he was from Okeechobee. And that's just up the road from the real boonies, Indiantown.


I remember goin hog huntin in Indiantown at Box Ranch and we would catch upwards of 30 hogs a night... Those are my stompin grounds..
.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My Wife Just Brought Me A Fresh Cup Of Coffee. She Is Out Making Bacon From The Half Hog We Picked Up Yesterday. We Have Fresh Brown Eggs From Henny Penney God I Love Her.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Squirrel bait,
> Do you know what those trotters have been stomping around in? I like pork as much as anyone but their feet are near the bottom of my menu. There are a lot of things I would eat before that.


It's OK Paul, Trotters are well cleaned and par boiled before they are pickled. I've had them most of my life and I've never gotten sick from them. They keep real good too!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

alterego said:


> My Wife Just Brought Me A Fresh Cup Of Coffee. She Is Out Making Bacon From The Half Hog We Picked Up Yesterday. We Have Fresh Brown Eggs From Henny Penney God I Love Her.


Same here, my fiance just made me a cup of coffee and she is making breakfast. Bacon,eggs and french toast. I am going to go in and make some sausage gravy and biscuits in a minute. With our chickens we usually get 12-14 eggs a day. I seem to be an egg eatin son of a bitch. We are always figuring out new ways to make them just to make it different. We even crack an egg or 2 on the dog's food.. Luckily they love them..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 5604

Just Sayin'!


----------



## Eva Alla (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi, detox and organic related things mentioned here are very important for us. For what I know, this is a kind of health regimen that is responsible for eliminating waste from our body. Since you have point out about the detox here. You may want to visit this for more relevant information regarding a good way to cleanse the body toxins that provides health benefits.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

nephilim said:


> Never add bacon from a shop...its full of crap you don't need in your body.
> 
> Make your own. Go to a good butcher, get some pork belly (for streaky US bacon) or loin (for meaty British/Irish bacon). 5% salt for the weight of the meat + 5% muscavado/brown sugar for the weight of the meat + any herbs and spices you want to add (I usually add a bay leaf, pepper corns, mace, and chili flakes).
> 
> ...


you are my hero


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> one thing to keep in mind is that if you eat to much bacon your sure to get a soft belly and tons of belly fat which will cause expensive health issues in years to come! Also if you get to chubby you cant be in great shape to take the perfect selfie which isn't that more important?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this mythical "Too much bacon" you speak of??

There is no such of an animal.

Moar BACON!!!


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

BTW, with my recipe, if you hang it for a week in a dry place which has a breeze, it will taste better.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

SquirrelBait said:


> What is this mythical "Too much bacon" you speak of??
> 
> There is no such of an animal.
> 
> Moar BACON!!!


Shouldn't that be BOAR BACON? or maybe more BOAR BACON?


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

any post with Dom it +1


----------

